# Ciclavia - Sunday 10/9



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Come out and enjoy riding on 10 miles of closed streets around downtown, Chinatown and East Hollywood. :thumbsup:


CicLAvia | The next CicLAvia event for 2011 is on October 9th 


from April:


----------



## grinder75 (Jul 17, 2011)

see you guys on the 9th.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am so there. We have about 20 people going. I've been wanting to go but I missed the last two. It's gonna be epic!!!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Looking forward to it!*

Has it been a year already?
I had a great time last year with my wife, 11 year old son and 8 year old daughter.

I've lived in LA all of my 49 years and had never been to MacArthur Park until CicLAvia!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i'll be there! this will be my first time joining.:thumbsup:


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

I saw many riders heading toward Cyclivia on Venice Blvd. Allmost no one wore a helmet. I guess its not cool to wear helmet these days..


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

*Safety first.*



FNGRIDER said:


> I saw many riders heading toward Cyclivia on Venice Blvd. Allmost no one wore a helmet. I guess its not cool to wear helmet these days..


I do.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

*Ciclavia 2011*

more pictures.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

red elvis said:


> more pictures.


@red elvis
This is to funny! :idea: the photo #6 down from the top, the guy in the 7 eleven kit is my nephew!
I couldn't make it this time, but I enjoyed the pics!! Thanks!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

FNGRIDER said:


> @red elvis
> This is to funny! :idea: the photo #6 down from the top, the guy in the 7 eleven kit is my nephew!
> I couldn't make it this time, but I enjoyed the pics!! Thanks!


 You're welcome.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The ride was terrific and those pics were fantastic. The guy on the vintage Bianchi with the 7 Eleven kit looked cool. I will be adding pics as well.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

My Ciclavia photos are here. There are 15 total.

2011-10-09_13-01-02_15 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

